# RIP Charlie.



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Charlie ferret had been ill for a while... i thought he was getting better, but it was not to be 

not going in to work today, cuz i'm a mess. 

he was all i had when i was living in Lincoln, miles away from my friends, in an unhappy relationship... (well, him and Mimo, my cat...) 
But Charlie could always cheer me up with his constant love and affection..

he'd get excited when he saw me.... and would follow me round the house, chittering at me.. he was so licky and affectionate towards me, and we spent hours walking in the park when i wanted to get out of the house...

even when i moved away to Mansfield, and was a lot happier, he was still chirpy and happy... 

we even had a pirate bday party for his first bday :lol: he had pirate balloons, and i got him a pirate carry case and everything.. he was a spoilt little fert. 

now i see his stuff everywhere, and i just cry. 

he was about 2 1/2 yrs old... and i am just devestated. 

Rest In Peace Charlie.. i'll always miss you. 

Sami


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

r.i.p 


cute ferret


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

RIP Charlie Ferret.

Totally gutted for you Sami


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R.I.P cute little ferret


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

R.I.P. What a cute lil guy.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip charlie, he'll always be with you sami wherever you go

Cat and cel x


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

R.I.P Liccle fewwit


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

R.I.P, he was beautiful


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

R.I.P Charlie.


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

aww he was soo cute R.I.P little one


----------



## bling (Mar 19, 2007)

aww he was lovley ,r.i.p charlie x


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry to hear that Mason buddy


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks guys. 

i still feel kinda lost without him..

he was my best fuzzy friend. we used to do everything together...

i'll not be getting another one, it's just hard to decide what to do with all his stuff! 

sami


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Give it to a ferret rescue!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

if i get rid of it, i have thought about that...

but i don't want to go there! i might bring one back!  

it's more deciding to keep it *in case* i get another one...

or to sell it all / give it away, and then have to buy it all over again. 

sami


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

RIP lil dude

Sending you all my love Sami.... I think you should keep the stuff for a while, give your self time then maybe make another liil ferret dude happy  

Big kisses for you x


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww R.I.P charlie. nearly crying myself reading this thread!!!! so sorry to hear about him. he looks such a cool little dude!!!!

im surew he had a great life with an amazing owner!!!!

lee


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

You could give away the food, but keep everything else in a box... if nothing else it will be nice for memories to look back on...

I still have some of my cat's fur, but thats a bit weird.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

lol i still have my cat's collar in a box somewhere.. a cat we had to put down  


i've decided not to get another ferret... the reason me and Charlie were so close is because i spent so much time with him.. walking him every day, and whenever i was home, he was out of his hutch, running round the house...

but now, with all the business plans, and me going to college, i don't have time to 'start again' with a new ferret...

they need a lot of work, and i would be fooling myself if i thought i had time now. we've even said no to one of our dog's puppies! 

until i finish college, i don't have the time for a 'pet' that is so time consuming.. it's a full time job looking after what we have! 

so.. if anyone knows of a ferret rescue, who would appreciate a bag of food, they are more than welcome! 

sami


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

thats really sad rip little one what a little sweety i had one that passed away its is really hard . sorry for your loss


----------

